# Einkauf bei Steam durch überlastete Server nicht möglich



## Artas (26. Dezember 2011)

*Einkauf bei Steam durch überlastete Server nicht möglich*

Ich möchte mir bei Steam Alice Madness returns kaufen, da es grad im Angebot ist. Allerdings steht dort immer, wenn ich im Warenkorb, auf "für mich selbst kaufen" klicke "Server sind überlastet ... ". 
Manchmal komme ich schon zu den Kontaktdaten, aber das ist eher Glücksache. Ist das bei euch genau so? 
Was könnte ich machen, um das Spiel endlich in meiner Spieleliste zu sehen?

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 26.12.2011 um 18:03 ----------

Habs nach vielen Versuchen endlich hinbekommen, kann gecloset werden. Hab einfach den Server gewechselt und dann hats geklapt.


----------



## jensi251 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkauf bei Steam durch überlastete Server nicht möglich*

Ist halt so während des Sales. Bei mir geht es im Moment auch nicht, egal auf welchem Server.


----------



## IconX (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkauf bei Steam durch überlastete Server nicht möglich*

Das ganze ist einfach Glückssache - mehr als es zu versuchen kannst du nicht machen  . Spassig ist es, wenn man die Spiele erstmal runterladen will  

PS: Hoffe dass endliche CiV5 dabei ist


----------



## snaapsnaap (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkauf bei Steam durch überlastete Server nicht möglich*

Die Angebote von Gestern werden noch 4h lang weiter angeboten, steht dann einfach unter den Tagesangeboten.
Haben sie dieses Mal neu eingeführt und ist durchaus praktisch, also mach dir keinen Stress damit


----------



## jensi251 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkauf bei Steam durch überlastete Server nicht möglich*



jensi251 schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/steam/194247-kann-nicht-mit-steam-guthaben-bezahlen.html
> 
> Bitte mal vorbeischauen und gucken ob ihr mir helfen könnt.



Ein neues, für mich noch schlimmeres Problem.


----------



## Artas (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Einkauf bei Steam durch überlastete Server nicht möglich*

Runterladen war kein glücklicherweise kein Problem. War zwar nicht das Höchste was meine Leitung sonst hergibt, aber es hat gereicht.
Jetzt hab ich nur noch dieses Problem:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

